
Disinformation researchers saw the coronavirus infodemic coming - drunkpotato
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/ncna1206911
======
drunkpotato
I found this article informative. The descriptive part showing the problem is
very interesting. The proscriptive part explaining the researchers’ proposed
solutions I am unsure about but think it is a valuable discussion.

